# Trainingscamp Zelhem



## Velpke-Trial07 (15. März 2009)

am we in 2 wochen (28.3-29.3) ist in Zelhem in Holland nen Trainingscamp
ausgerichtet von der ARGE Nord und Landesverband Nrw.

wollte mal fragen wer noch alles dabei ist ?
bis jetzt schon:
-meine wenigkeit
-Joschka Pachur
-Sebastian
und das bikes in motion team wird auch erscheinen.


----------



## JP Trialer (15. März 2009)

mitja ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (15. März 2009)

jetz wissen sies


----------



## JP Trialer (15. März 2009)

ohh nein meine identität


----------



## MisterLimelight (15. März 2009)

wer ist mitja?!
hier zur anregung ein video wie´s da aussieht: http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/tonym
an dem tag war´s sehr windig, ist ja auch nicht schwer an dem höchsten berg hollands: 91m über NN, ne alte müllkippe ;-)
das gelände ist leider nicht mehr "unten" sondern auf dem berg. Früher gab´s da viel mehr gapmöglichkeiten, trotzdem ne reise wert, wenn man nicht zu den koxx-days kommt


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (15. März 2009)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> wer ist mitja?!



meine wenigkeit, wäre auch gut wenn das event gefilmt werden würde


----------



## JP Trialer (15. März 2009)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> wer ist mitja?!
> hier zur anregung ein video wie´s da aussieht: http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/tonym
> an dem tag war´s sehr windig, ist ja auch nicht schwer an dem höchsten berg hollands: 91m über NN, ne alte müllkippe ;-)
> das gelände ist leider nicht mehr "unten" sondern auf dem berg. Früher gab´s da viel mehr gapmöglichkeiten, trotzdem ne reise wert, wenn man nicht zu den koxx-days kommt



kommst du uns einen Befilmten Besuch abstatten?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (15. März 2009)

der Bursch, ist doch auf den Koxxdays, gell?


----------



## MisterLimelight (15. März 2009)

ich halte meine camera an dem wochenende an eine stelle, wo auch 80 andere cameras filmen: koxx-days.


----------



## JP Trialer (15. März 2009)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> ich halte meine camera an dem wochenende an eine stelle, wo auch 80 andere cameras filmen: koxx-days.



achja hatt ich überlesen.   sicher das da nur 80 filmen?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. März 2009)

wenn da schon 80 andere cameras sind, dann komm doch nach zelhem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (16. März 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> am we in 2 wochen (28.3-29.3) ist in Zelhem in Holland nen Trainingscamp
> ausgerichtet von der ARGE Nord und Landesverband Nrw.
> 
> wollte mal fragen wer noch alles dabei ist ?
> ...



nur so am rande das ihr euch anmelden müsst ist klar oder. das formular findet ihr bei mir unter terminen.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (16. März 2009)

ja, schon klar, ist auch schon passiert, gestern war der letzte tag zum anmelden übrigends.....


----------



## echo trialer (16. März 2009)

ich komme auch nach zelhem


----------



## JP Trialer (8. Februar 2011)

helau

->an Admins

Wäre es vllt. möglich diesen Thread zu löschen? auch hier kommt leider mein Name direkt bei google und das sollte nicht sein 
und auc her wird nichtmehr gebracuht


----------



## JP Trialer (12. Februar 2011)

push


----------



## trialelmi (12. Februar 2011)

Die könnten ja auch die anderen Posts mit deinem Namen editieren und diesen löschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (12. Februar 2011)

Hauptsache Name weg.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Februar 2011)

Angst, dass dein zukÃ¼nftiger Arbeitgeber bemerkt, dass du Trialer bist?!


----------



## JP Trialer (13. Februar 2011)

ne aber ich möchte mein "google Profil" nen bissken leeren


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (13. Februar 2011)

JP Trialer schrieb:


> ne aber ich möchte mein "google Profil" nen bissken leeren



Famous der typ


----------



## JP Trialer (19. Juni 2011)

hallihallo liebe admins... kann sich dem bitte so langsam mal wer annehmen?


----------



## jan_hl (20. Juni 2011)

Man kann seit kurzer Zeit seine alten beiträge selber editieren. Frag einfach den eingangsposter ob er das ändern kann.


----------

